# First Shots of New 150 Gallon!



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's my first shots of my new 150 gallon bow front.

Hope you like!

Full Tank Shot










Left Side










Detail










Middle Piece










Right Side










Thoughts/Comments welcome


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

i cant see the images


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

I can see the images so I don't know what the problem could be.

If it's still not working click my gallery link in my signature - there's an album with all of the pics in it :wink:


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice! Are those fake plants? If they are, it is a very convincing use of them. Way to go!


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup - They're Fake 8)

I'm actually surprised the tank looks as good as it does; this is my first real attempt at aquascaping.

My other tanks have neon gravel and a picture background haha.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant see the pictures either!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I just see some nice red X'd boxes.....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm guessing you need to be a member at Cichlid Gallery dot com to see these pictures.


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

OK I uploaded these to photobucket - let me know if you see them


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

yup can see em now :thumb: 
nice tank i love the look you've acheived. it looks really good. how many and what species are going in there,


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks aussie!

I honestly don't know what I'm gonna put in here yet - Any suggestions?

I'm thinking of having a pearsei mixed in with some spilurus and robertsoni.

But I would still love to have a male festae :drooling:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great, I love bowfronts.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

yup i can see them. the tank looks great!


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

What Kind of sand did you use?


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Pool Filter Sand


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Did the sand look dark to you when it was in the package, cause I like the color of your sand but when I picked up a bag of poolfilter sand it was dark.


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

No mine actually looks the same now as it did in the packaging.

I'm sure there are different brands of pool filter sand - Mine was from Leslie's pool supplies.

Do you have any of these where you're from?


----------



## Ormarr (Sep 19, 2007)

What kind of fake plants are you using (where did you buy them)?


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm actually not sure what type they are (hopefully I still have some price tags - I'll check later) but I got them at Michael's arts and crafts store


----------



## Ormarr (Sep 19, 2007)

That should be enough. There is a Michael's near where I live. I'll check them out. Been looking for some nicer fake plants to accentuate my SA tank.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Most natural freaking lookin' tank!I love it alot!
It is pretty sweet.and the tank itself looks good.
What kind of fish you gonna keep?


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks very much Arctic!!

I gotta tell ya when I was setting this tank up I didn't think I had much of a shot and it looking natural - I guess that shows my decorating inexperience :lol:

I still have no idea what I want to keep in this tank - I've considered everything from Festae or Midas to Geophagus.

Also maybe a zonatus? Here I go again... :?

Please make some suggestions!


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Green terrors would accent nicley in there. With Geophagus.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think your orginal idea would be perfect ... a single pearsei/borcouti (sp.?)/or argentea mixed in with a pair of spilurus and a single robertsoni would give you a lot of color and movement. Could even add in another single central as well for a differant color, or even like a pair of firemouths for some red.

You could also go with a group of geophagus altifrons and some smaller south americans with them, they would love the sand of course. Stay away from satanoperca species if adding chocolates or green terrors though.


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Do you think I could replace the bocourti/pearsei with a Zonatus or would it be too agressive for the others?

How about bifasciatus?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Alas, I know bocourti and pearsei are very mellow for their size, but most viejas are rough though they are usually rough towards members of their own family. Never had a tank big enough for them ... yet. 

Might want to ask over in the Central area though. :thumb: Not everyone checks every area here.


----------

